# Hi from lil' ol GB



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and Welcome, Sarah.

Very nice looking horses you have. :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi and welcome.

Both Flute and Charade are pretty.


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

hello sarah

both horses are beautiful


----------

